# 2018 Album of the Year!



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

I need your input! 

what is the best recording/album released in 2018?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Here's one list already, I am sure I've seen another one.
Searching like now....

Our own TC end of year list...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Of the CDs that I bought this year that seemed new to me, most were issued a year or two ago. But this one is 2018 and is pretty excellent:









And I listened to this yesterday and was also impressed:


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Enthusiast said:


> Of the CDs that I bought this year that seemed new to me, most were issued a year or two ago. But this one is 2018 and is pretty excellent:
> 
> View attachment 110884
> 
> ...


These two are both on order! I now am more excited for heir arrival!


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> Here's one list already, I am sure I've seen another one.
> Searching like now....
> 
> Our own TC end of year list...


Thanks, I had not seen this thread and I did take the time to look.

Must be because it does not state the year in the title.

As that thread is a list rather than a targeted selection as "best" maybe the two will not conflict.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

i am thinking, Rebecca Dale's Requiem for My Mother.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

eljr said:


> Thanks, I had not seen this thread and I did take the time to look.
> 
> Must be because it does not state the year in the title.
> 
> As that thread is a list rather than a targeted selection as "best" maybe the two will not conflict.


Found the other one;
2018 highlights...?
My choices are in there.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

eljr said:


> i am thinking, Rebecca Dale's Requiem for My Mother.


I am thinking you must have some skills as a carpenter, as you've hit this nail right on the head! You are correct in your thinking. "Requiem for My Mother" has got to be one of the best classical releases this year. As a new composition, written by the first female composer to be signed by Decca, and as Dale's debut release, I don't see how it can not be given mention. The composition, performance, and recording are all excellent.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Top candidates this years are: 

Rebecca Dale: Requiem for My Mother

Mirror in Mirror

Michael Gordon: Clouded Yellow

Vivaldi: Le Quattro Stagioni; Il Grosso Mogul; Il Riposo; L'Amoroso

Philip Glass: Symphony No. 11


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Rounding out the top 10:

Vivaldi In Venice

Teach Me Thy Statutes

Hieronymus Praetorius: Missa in Festo Sanctissimae Trinitatis

Josquin des Prez: Miserere mei Deus - Sacred Motets

A Renaissance Christmas


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Honorable mention:

Richard Strauss: Aber der Richtige ...

J.S. Bach: Secular Cantatas, Vol. 10 - Cantatas of Contentment - BWV 204, BWV 30a


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

My vote goes to Manfred Honeck and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra - Beethoven's Eroica


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

So many to choose from...but this one satisfied a lot of itches and is absolutely terrific:


----------

